# NBD! - Mayones Comodous 6-String Custom Shop!



## Kurkkuviipale (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi all!

Got some nice pics of a new bass of mine. (Or actually it's our bassists' new bass, but I'll post it anyway)

Here's some specs first:

Hand Made
Construction Neck-thru-body
Neck 9-ply / Maple-Mahogany
Body top: Bodo
Fingerboard Rosewood
Fingerboard Radius 20" (508 mm)
Scale 34.25" (870 mm)
Frets 24 medium jumbo Ferd Wagner
Bartolini Soapbar pickups (deep low, nice mids and crips highs)
Aguilar OBP-3 active 18 volt-preamp (extra boost and attack)
1xVolume,1xBalance,1xMiddle,1xTreble/Bass
Ebony nut
Strings: DR Extra life Coated BLACK BEAUTY

And pics:







































He's got a new bass amp as well:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ba...43-nbad-mesa-m6-carbine-head.html#post2592616


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 28, 2011)

Thats pretty damn nice!


----------



## thedarkoceans (Jul 28, 2011)

hell yeah! what genre do you play?


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 28, 2011)

MOTHAFUCKIN' JELLY.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jul 28, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Thats pretty damn nice!



Thanks man, it indeed is!



thedarkoceans said:


> hell yeah! what genre do you play?



I play this genre:

Waka Waka by Kurkkuviipale on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



BucketheadRules said:


> MOTHAFUCKIN' JELLY.


----------



## synrgy (Jul 28, 2011)

Classy. Count me jealous.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jul 28, 2011)

Classy indeed!

Here's a little clip for you. Played through Axe-Fx. A whole buch of post-processing added on top:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11989434/Br00tal Mix.mp3


----------



## guy in latvia (Jul 28, 2011)

beautiful, congrats!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jul 29, 2011)

guy in latvia said:


> beautiful, congrats!



Thank you mate!


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 29, 2011)

i like your style.


----------



## Goatchrist (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice! First time I see a Mayones bass, stunning.


----------



## Tapaska (Jul 29, 2011)

I like the fact that you can see Kurkkuviipale's reflection in the 4th picture.


----------



## Murmel (Jul 29, 2011)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Thanks man, it indeed is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome bass, and holy fuck that song is epic.


----------

